# Java, UML, Generics



## Evolver (14. Jun 2007)

Im Rahmen meines Reverse-Engineering-Projekts:

Generics aus Java lassen sich für Klassen und Interfaces in der UML ja als _parametisierte Klassen_ (bzw. _Interfaces)_ darstellen. Aber was ist mit generischen Methoden in Java? In konte für die UML nichts Äquivalentes finden. Also gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass sich generische Methoden nicht im UML-Modell darstellen lassen?

Falls doch, wäre ich über einen weiterführenden Link sehr dankbar.
Falls nicht, wie soll ich das dann z.B. "generische" Übergabeparameter (z.B. _TYPE pValue_) umwandeln/darstellen?


----------



## VuuRWerK (14. Jun 2007)

http://www.pst.ifi.lmu.de/lehre/SS06/infoII/folien/Folien09GenericsSS06.pdf

Seite 15.

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## Evolver (14. Jun 2007)

Danke, aber ich glaube, du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden. Ich weiß wie man generische Klassen in UML darstellt. Die Frage ist, wie man das mit Methoden macht. In deinem PDF steht es ja nur bzgl. Klassen.


----------



## VuuRWerK (14. Jun 2007)

Hm da hab ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich was finden können, aber denke ich mal dadurch das der Typ <T> auch innerhalb der Methoden eingehalten wird kann man die Angabe des Typs innerhalb eines UML-Diagramms beibehalten werden, also so:



Aber ich habe morgen eine Software Engeneering Prüfung, da kann ich ja die Profis mal vor Ort fragen 
Solltest Du aber vorher etwas herausfinden dann schreib es mal hier mit rein, würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren.


Gut Schuß
VuurWerK


----------



## Evolver (15. Jun 2007)

Also ich habe dazu nichts weiter gefunden. Echte generische Methoden scheint es in der UML nicht zu geben. Was sagen denn "die Profis" dazu?


----------



## VuuRWerK (18. Jun 2007)

Also, erstma sorry wenns gedauert hat, hab aber von meiner Mail-Adresse von Arbeit geschrieben, daher konnt ich die nicht am WE checken, jetzt kam aber eine Antwort:

Im Klassenmodell kann man keine Generischen-Methoden darstellen, vielleicht würde es im Aktivitätsdiagramm oder Zustandsdiagramm möglich sein, dazu wolle man sich aber noch erkundigen und eine Antwort dazu steht noch aus.

Hoffe das hilft erstmal, mir jedenfalls nicht denn so kann ich ja keine Klassendiagramme mit Generischen-Methoden erstellen. Aber es soll eben nicht so sein 

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## Evolver (18. Jun 2007)

Danke für die Antwort. Leider muss ich mir jetzt auch Gedanken mach, was ich mit diesen Methoden beim Reverse-Engineering anstellen soll.


----------

